# TL-WN620G Driver Problem



## suez (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, I have a tl-wn620G wireless adapter and a tl-wr641G router which I used to use with my old XP Pro computer which worked fine and then I got a vista home basic for christmas and have tried to use the adapter with the new computer but when the adapter is connected to the computer and linked with the router and I start surfing the web I then get the blue screen. I have installed the latest drivers for the adapter and even tried to download a different driver for it but with the file extensions that they had I couldnt install them. From the solutions windows that appears when the error report is sent to microsoft after the computer restarts, it says that its the driver thats causing the blue screen. I am currently using the new computer with the adapter wirelessly connected to the router now after a little experiment that I tried, setting the mode on the router from 108Mbps (Dynamic) to 108Mbps (static) which when it was set to Static, the adapter didnt detect it which it did on the old comp and so I set it to Dynamic and it did detect it but after browsing witht hat the blue screen came up, so I tried changing from 108 down to 54Mbps which dont use the super G feature and it works with no blue screen so im thinking that its something to do with the super g compatibility and the motherboard of the new comp. The system is a Ei System Ei402, mainboard Foxconn 45gm/45cm chipset Intel 945x (lakeport) info from SiSoftware Sandra, if you need more info I can copy and past everything it says about the motherboard. Any help with this so that I can use the 108 mode with my vista comp without the blue screen will be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi this is a link to tplink who are the mfr of your kit http://www.tp-link.com/support/download.asp you should be able to find what you need there
added info this is the driver for the wireless card 
http://www.tp-link.com/support/download.asp?a=1&m=TL-WN620G the user guide is also there also wr614g is listed as a switch not a router i would check that again


----------



## suez (Apr 20, 2009)

hi, you got the last two numbers the wrong way, its tl-wr641G not 14, check my post again. And what is mfr?


----------



## suez (Apr 20, 2009)

hi, I just had a quick check on the first link provided and if I remember the page corrcetly then I have already tried that page, downloaded the drivers etc, still didnt work. And had a look at the second link, it takes me to the same page the first one did after you select the model.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

my apologies on my error did you uninstall the old drivers and turn off your av as this can be a source of problems when installing drivers also disconnect from the net while your av is off


----------



## Nordom (May 12, 2009)

Exactly same problem here. Besides, when I start to download something with relatively high speed, even Windows XP freezes dead. Nothing seems to help. I just use the patch cord. )


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi guys this is supposed to be the driver for the card http://www.tp-link.com/support/download.asp?a=1&m=TL-WN620G which tplink the manufacturer is posting and also if you check the site the number you Qouting suez show as a switch not a router


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Wireless adapter:
http://www.tp-link.com/support/download.asp?a=1&m=TL-WN620G

Router Firmware update:
http://www.tp-link.com/support/download.asp?a=1&m=TL-WR641G
(need to know the version number here, v1,v2,v3)?

Note:
1. Disable antivirus and antispyware protection
2. Install driver for the wireless adapter
3. plug it into pc when the installation asks you to
4. reboot pc after installation completes
5. After rebooting pc, go into the wireless adapters properties and set it up 
6. After setting up the wireless adapter
7. Configure the router, by opening IE and typing in the web browser 192.168.1.1
(admin is the default password, make a new password for the router using letters,numbers and symbols atleast 8 digits long).
8. Save settings after configuring router.
9. reboot pc

Note: you dont have to be connected to the internet to access your router.
also not necessary to use the cd that came with the router either.


----------

